# Pepper Antipasto



## kadesma (Jul 4, 2013)

Cut the tops off 4 red or yellow bellpeppers small ones then remove seeds and ribs and slice into 1/2 inch strips  heat 3 tab. oil in pan add peppers to pan cook til tender about 20 min. Turn often.add,8 anchovy fillets chopped,2-3 tab. fresh chopped parsley,2-tab. fresh basil,1-2 cloves fresh chopped garlic,salt and pepper plus 2-3 tab. red wine vinegar raise heat stir occasionally til most of the liquid evaporates. let cool then serve at room temp. I serve on small plates with toasted either focaccia or cibatta.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Cut the tops off 4 red or yellow bellpeppers small ones then remove seeds and ribs and slice into 1/2 inch strips  heat 3 tab. oil in pan add peppers to pan cook til tender about 20 min. Turn often.add,8 anchovy fillets chopped,2-3 tab. fresh chopped parsley,2-tab. fresh basil,1-2 cloves fresh chopped garlic,salt and pepper plus 2-3 tab. red wine vinegar raise heat stir occasionally til most of the liquid evaporates. let cool then serve at room temp. I serve on small plates with toasted either focaccia or cibatta.
> kades


That sounds absolutely yummy. I bet it would be even prettier with red and yellow peppers.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That sounds absolutely yummy. I bet it would be even prettier with red and yellow peppers.


Don't see why not lets give it a try  I use red and yellow often and love the colors I do sometime use sweet Italian frying peppers instead of bells and love those as well.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds lovely, thanks Kades


----------

